# Hair Loss on Rump?



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Loki seems to be going bald on his butt. I thought maybe he was barbering or getting barbered, but I can't catch anyone in the act.

His skin in the thinning areas looks fine and healthy, just...thinner hair. 

Anyone have a rat that went buttbald? Is this just his genetics, or am I missing something?

Heh heh heh. Buttbald.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Figured this one out, finally, and thought I'd share with the community in case someone has the same issue.

It was lice.

I totally didn't see them every time I looked. Loki had no sores or anything in the balding zones, and healthy pink skin. However, finally tonight I got sick of seeing the balding patches and got out a really strong light.

He squirmed and wiggled, but his coat (which is thicker than average in general) had finally thinned to the point where I saw them. Little light brown ovals. AHA!

I immediately searched my other ratties. Jack seems totally bug free. The others had one or two visible. 

I ordered revolution online and have given everyone an olive oil bath. Oooh, they didn't like that one bit, and are sitting on the (covered) couch in a slimy, spiky, disgruntled pile, licking each other. 

But once I applied the oil, I saw more lice than I could see in the dry fur. So huzzah, maybe my babies will have a little relief from their itchies. None of them were as infested as Loki, but I am changing out the bedding and everything now in the entire cage, and giving another oil bath in four days or so in case anything hatches. Plus, the Revolution should be in by that time.

I have read that I should do three drops for large males and maybe one for my dainty ladies? I got the kitten/puppy under 5lbs kind. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Revolution is fine! It treated my guys almost immediately. Yes, the kitten formula is what you need, and 1 drop for small girls, and 2 drops for large boys. I don't think it would hurt them, but 3 drops is probably unnecessary. If you have any other pets, be sure to treat them too! or they will likely all re-infect each other. Treat every fuzzy in your house, even if they don't have symptoms. Like you said, you didn't notice any symptoms other than the buttbalding (hehe) so there could be others with it too. You can also freeze leftovers in the tube and re-treat everyone again in 2 weeks to make sure you killed off all life cycles.

*http://ratguide.com/meds/anti-infectives/selamectin_revolution.php*


----------

